# 2 male dogs in the same household



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Totally depends on the breed and individual dogs, imho. Best combos are usually boy/girl or boy/boy, so I think you’d do fine with either sex if the temperaments are compatible.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I've had no trouble with any of my male dogs getting along. Of course, personality plays into it. One of our dogs was very touchy about his food bowl, so we needed to make sure he had a buffer zone at meal times. Otherwise they got along fine. Galen and Pogo are the first of my adult males that have needed to be puppy mentors; I was pleased with how well both took to it.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I have males, all neutered, all get along well. Its the females...put two of them together and they can be really bit....s


----------



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Male-female is ideal, IMO. I'd still look for a good balance between them and manage/train them well. 

But, my favorite duos and most bonded were male-male pairs. That requires high compatibility levels: high/middling energy, dominant/deferring. It was critical in my male-male pairs that they were both dog social. I've seen both neutered and intact solid male-male pairs get along well as well. One of my male-male pairs, one intact, one neutered was utter serenity. (I miss those days....perfect boys!) The other duo was frat house, bro-factor to the nth. LOL Truly depends on the dogs. 

You're lucky you had a compatible female duo. Perhaps with very chill breeds that's feasible, but man...two females fighting is frightening. And they do not forget. They're too smart and independent for their own good.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have never had any issues with my girls I have had 6 of them


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

I think I was lucky. Jojo is so gentle and was brought up in a multi dog household (gifted to us when she was 18 months old) and she never ever stood up to Tass at all. 

Good to hear about all your experiences. I will probably try for a female if I do get another dog but I am interested in hearing about all combos.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

My current boys, littermates, are my first boy dog/poodle experience. After they started maturing, there were occasional squabbles that looked and sounded terrifying but never moved beyond posturing. It also only seemed tto happen when one or both of us were home and one wanted something that the other had. When we're not home, we've never seen any incidents on camera.

Possibly coincidental but since we've given the boys the choice of condo (each have own of course) or bed with us at night, there hasn't been any of that. They still play fight, taking turns thru the day, but it's never since escalated.

I'd expect the age and seniority differences of adding another at a later time would be different than two of the same age growing up together.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

We have 3 males. The two oldest are very placid. They growl if one touches the other on the couch but never a true fight. Jasper is growing up with these two and so far he’s been just as good with same sex dogs. That may change as he matures since he is currently intact.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

We have males that are intact and have no issues.


----------

